# Overcompensation



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Well, it didn't ake long. Truth be told it was just too quite in the house after Elsie passed. My parents even mentioned it over the Thanksgiving holidays. We did our Garner trip just to get out of what felt like a haunted house (for lack of a better term).

Mid-week last week Jill mentioned she was ready to start looking for another dog. Short version is that no one dog could ever help replace our hound, so...meet Abby and Carly.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Their sooooooooo cute, twice the fun now, LOL. Congrats on the new roomies.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Awesome. Good looking beagle pup.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Too cute. I miss my pups, we have two beagles. Great dogs.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Sure, they LOOK cute. At this point they are either sleeping, fighting or getting into things they shouldn't. Needless to say the house is no longer empty. 

Last night they got their second set of shots. While Jill paid the bill I took the pups outside. It was their first time on leashes so it was less than graceful. After a few minutes I looked up and about a half dozen teenage girls had stopped their workouts at the fitness club next door and were pressed up against the glass to see them.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice photos-great looking pup- congrats on the newest family member.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congrats on the new pup Rusty. Looks like you got the cute one. Just remember not to spoil the puppy. Never mind, I think I am too late.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

that last picture would make a cute drawing or painting


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

I had a pair of Beagles way back when...names were "Sugar" & "Spice"

Best of luck with yours....

Nice Christmas present...:doowapsta


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

They are 2 cute. Gotta look close to tell em apart.


----------

